# Southwest Florida Eagle Cam



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I cast this to my TV and Elroy watched for a minute too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is super cool!. We have a pair of bald eagles nesting very close to where I live. They have had several years of successful nests and even after their original nest got wrecked by one of the hurricanes they rebuilt in almost the same spot. They are very nonchalant about being watched and there are many excellent photographers who post here. facebook.com/groups/baldeaglesofcenterportNY/?multi_permalinks=2982320552029837 I waited for about 40 years to see bald eagles return to Long Island and now they are back in big time. There are about a dozen nests now but few of them are so easy to observe as this one. The previous years youngsters tend to hang around too and I've seen them over my house.facebook.com/groups/baldeaglesofcenterportNY/?multi_permalinks=2982320552029837


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Like Catherine I‘m happy to see eagles back in our area too and several nests have Eagle-cams.

Lots of local teachers log in so their students can watch. Until one day when the eagles were spied eating a cat. Oops It was a teachable moment.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bald Eagles generally prefer fish, but around here the youngsters have been known to take people's chicken so we are very careful about letting them forage.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I haven't seen them in my forest yet, looking out over the wide valley next door. 
But from our local group, I'm so glad to hear reports of their return here... 40 miles North of Toronto.
More wildlife keeps the cottagers on their toes. And their small dogs on a tight leash.


----------

